# A new addition to my collection



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I just caught a painted turtle by my home in North West ohio. He is about 6 inches.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Congrats! post pics...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

take care of him/her, and double check your regs...Ohio is pretty particular about native herps being left alone.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah I know about that but no one gives me any grief around here and the police drive by when I look for them and the police have talked to me and they don't care. This isn't the first one I have caught I have caught many. The most recent one wouldn't eat and the last one I donated to a pond.


----------

